# How to Authenticate Gold Coins



## Happy Girl (13 Feb 2009)

I am looking at the possibility of buying gold coins (Krugerrand) on ebay. While I realise that I need to check each seller out myself (i.e. feedback check/how long a member/etc) if I purchase where can I go to authenticate the coins - would it be a jewellers?


----------



## Ravima (13 Feb 2009)

If you ar ebuying these, then you are paying a small premium over market price for gold. If you do NOT trust the seller or have doubts as to the veracity of the coins, then do NOT buy.

Only buy through a trusted or reccomended source.


----------



## AmIok (15 Feb 2009)

^^^ Plus 1


----------



## george.shaw (17 Feb 2009)

Hey Happy Girl - this article about Bullion coins might be of help:
http://www.goldprice.org/2007/08/bullion-coins.html 

Bottom line is that forgeries of bullion coins are nearly unheard of. 
Large gold bars are more likely to be faked through gold plating. 

Very diffiicult to produce a fake gold coin and minting process is very high cost and very intricate designs on each coin.

Criminals find it much easier and more lucrative to counterfeit paper money - paper can be bought cheaply and just need very good printing presses.

Also, if you buy from a reputable bullion dealer they will automatically "make a market in" and buy back your coins whenever you want to sell.

This liquidity is a significant advantage vis a vis other investments such as property which can become illiquid as we see today.


----------

